# GOODTIMES ORANGE CO 3RD ANNUAL PICNIC



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERQUEEN_@May 10 2009, 07:35 PM~13846309
> *
> 
> 
> ...



TTT....


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)




----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERQUEEN_@May 10 2009, 05:35 PM~13846309
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LUV ME OR HATE ME (Sep 2, 2006)

:wave: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERQUEEN_@May 10 2009, 07:35 PM~13846309
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERQUEEN_@May 10 2009, 06:35 PM~13846309
> *
> 
> 
> ...


805 CHAPTER WILL BE THERE!!!


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 14 2009, 09:33 PM~13891917
> *805 CHAPTER WILL BE THERE!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

TTT


----------



## ray1313 (Jan 31, 2006)

TTT


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## ESELILREBEL (Aug 11, 2008)

T.T.T. FOR THE O.C. FAMILY PICNIC


----------



## estrada714 (Aug 14, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## chevy_boy (Mar 13, 2007)

TO THE TOP!!!!!


----------



## comfort (May 2, 2006)

SICK*SIDE ALWAYS DOWN TO SUPPORT :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chevy_boy (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by comfort_@May 18 2009, 05:42 PM~13924836
> *SICK*SIDE ALWAYS DOWN TO SUPPORT  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

GOODTIMES Y GOOD JENTE RITE HERE,1 PICNIC NOT TO BE MISSED :thumbsup:


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## chevy_boy (Mar 13, 2007)




----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

:yes: always a good show now ttt :biggrin:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

HELL YEA IT IS :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## ray1313 (Jan 31, 2006)

T
T
T
 :biggrin:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@May 20 2009, 01:08 PM~13948922
> *GOODTIMES Y GOOD JENTE RITE HERE,1 PICNIC NOT TO BE MISSED :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## O*C 68 (Feb 21, 2007)

TTT


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

818 RIDERS WILL BE THERE 2 SUPPORT


----------



## chevy_boy (Mar 13, 2007)

TO THE TOP!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)




----------



## estrada714 (Aug 14, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ray1313 (Jan 31, 2006)




----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@May 26 2009, 07:07 PM~14007181
> *HELL YEA IT IS :yes:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## VaLenZ64 (Apr 9, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ray1313 (Jan 31, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

:0 

what's on the menu this year, Eli?


----------



## dj mateo (Apr 21, 2009)

if you guys need a dj hit me up!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ray1313 (Jan 31, 2006)

TTT


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

O.C IN THE HOUSE


----------



## Sj4lyfe (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Jun 3 2009, 06:50 PM~14087342
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Jun 1 2009, 07:34 PM~14066806
> *:thumbsup:  :yes:
> *


Sup Victor. . . .how u doin?


----------



## chevy_boy (Mar 13, 2007)




----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERQUEEN_@May 10 2009, 07:35 PM~13846309
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Jun 4 2009, 04:48 PM~14096990
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT FOR MY FAMILY!!!


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

*8-2-2009*


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)




----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)




----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)




----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERQUEEN_@May 10 2009, 07:35 PM~13846309
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I'm gonna be in Cali this weekend.. I'm com'n str8 out of North Texas.. My son and me will try and make this picnic...


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

Oc TTT


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jun 15 2009, 09:21 AM~14194161
> *I'm gonna be in Cali this weekend.. I'm com'n str8 out of North Texas.. My son and me will try and make this picnic...
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: ALWAYS A GOODTIME


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERQUEEN_@Jun 16 2009, 12:36 PM~14207503
> *:thumbsup: ALWAYS A GOODTIME
> *



I take it that the Burban will be there right?


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .:OrangeCounty G:._@Jun 17 2009, 04:17 PM~14220759
> *I take it  that the Burban will be there right?
> *


U KNOW IT :biggrin:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 18 2009, 07:30 PM~14233597
> *TTT
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERQUEEN_@Jun 3 2009, 08:25 PM~14088448
> *Sup Victor. . . .how u doin?
> *


 :uh: SORRY BOUT THE LATE RESPONCE,KINDA SUCKS RITE NOW,BUT WE'LL STILL BE RITE THEIR :biggrin:


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)




----------



## kutlass81 (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .:OrangeCounty G:._@Jun 23 2009, 10:31 AM~14273035
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chevy_boy (Mar 13, 2007)




----------



## BIGRUBE644 (Aug 30, 2007)

BIS SGV WILL BE RIPPEN FOR THAT MIGHTY GT..


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .:OrangeCounty G:._@Jun 23 2009, 10:31 AM~14273035
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

ttt


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:thumbsup: :biggrin: :uh: :yes: :nicoderm:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:biggrin: TTT OC !!!!!


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)

I ENJOYED LAST YEARS, AND PLANNING TO MAKE IT OUT THIS YEAR AGAIN!! 
SEE YOU THERE!! HERE'S PICS OF MY RIDE FROM LAST YEAR & A LINK OF PICS OF LAST YEARS PICNIC!! :thumbsup: 





















PICS OF "GOODTIMES" PICNIC AUG 10, 2008


----------



## Boogieman (Jan 25, 2008)

*T.T.T.*


----------



## monte carlo rider (Jul 4, 2009)

ttt


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

Same day as the Whittier Blvd show


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AGUA_DULCE_68_@Jul 6 2009, 10:09 PM~14398832
> *I ENJOYED LAST YEARS, AND PLANNING TO MAKE IT OUT THIS YEAR AGAIN!!
> SEE YOU THERE!! HERE'S PICS OF MY RIDE FROM LAST YEAR & A LINK OF PICS OF LAST YEARS PICNIC!! :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: Nice pics :biggrin:


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERQUEEN_@Jul 7 2009, 09:18 PM~14408094
> *:thumbsup: Nice pics  :biggrin:
> *


GRACIAS!!! :biggrin:


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AGUA_DULCE_68_@Jul 6 2009, 10:09 PM~14398832
> *I ENJOYED LAST YEARS, AND PLANNING TO MAKE IT OUT THIS YEAR AGAIN!!
> SEE YOU THERE!! HERE'S PICS OF MY RIDE FROM LAST YEAR & A LINK OF PICS OF LAST YEARS PICNIC!! :thumbsup:
> 
> ...



your putting it down aren't you dj bugssy


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:yes: :yes: TTT!!!!!!


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by .:OrangeCounty G:._@Jul 10 2009, 11:32 AM~14434516
> *your putting it down aren't you dj bugssy
> *


I'M TRYING HOMIE!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

ttt


----------



## chevy_boy (Mar 13, 2007)




----------



## vita_1 (Jun 8, 2009)




----------



## ESELILREBEL (Aug 11, 2008)

T.T.T.


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

TTMFT FOR SUM COOL JENTE AND GREAT EVENT :thumbsup: ...HOW'ED YOUR ART WORK COMEOUT ELI?


----------



## OCGdroopy (Mar 24, 2005)

REPRESENTING SICK*SIDE C.C. I'LL BE THERE


----------



## choco74 (Jan 16, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :h5: will be there


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Jul 14 2009, 06:03 PM~14474990
> *TTMFT FOR SUM COOL JENTE AND GREAT EVENT :thumbsup: ...HOW'ED YOUR ART WORK COMEOUT ELI?
> *


CAME OUT GOOD GO BACK NEXT WEEK TO FINISH :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

TTT


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

1st 100 people eat free!!!


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERQUEEN_@Jul 16 2009, 09:19 PM~14498973
> *1st 100 people eat free!!!
> *


 :0 :biggrin: CHUCH DOWG WILL BE IN THE HOUSE


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Jul 15 2009, 11:37 AM~14482255
> *CAME OUT GOOD GO BACK NEXT WEEK TO FINISH  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: IT ALMOST LOOKS LIKE THE PIC IN THE AVATER :thumbsup:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Jul 17 2009, 11:28 AM~14504378
> *:uh: IT ALMOST LOOKS LIKE THE PIC IN THE AVATER :thumbsup:
> *


HEY THANK FOR INVITE LAST WEEK


----------



## chevy_boy (Mar 13, 2007)

*TO THE TOP AND YA DON'T STOP!!!!!!*


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Jul 17 2009, 01:23 PM~14504936
> *HEY THANK FOR INVITE LAST WEEK
> *


 :biggrin: 
BOTH THIS WEEKEND AND THE NEXT ARE GONA BE SUM BADASS EVENTS THAT ARE SURE NOT TO BE MISSED,2MAROW AT IMPERIALS,THEN THE FOLLOWING AT THE GOODTIMES! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Caddiloco89 (Jan 18, 2008)

ttt for the homie...


----------



## chevy_boy (Mar 13, 2007)

*2 MORE WEEKS......... :biggrin: *


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERQUEEN_@Jul 16 2009, 09:19 PM~14498973
> *1st 100 people eat free!!!
> *



:thumbsup: Good thing I like to eat!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Jul 13 2009, 02:00 PM~14459448
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

TTMFT :nicoderm:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERQUEEN_@Jul 16 2009, 09:19 PM~14498973
> *1st 100 people eat free!!!
> *


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

Come on baby let the *GOODTIMES* roll 
Come on baby let me thrill your soul..
Come on baby let the *GOODTIMES* roll..
Roll all night long...


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

BACK TTMFT :thumbsup:


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

at what time are your picnics over


----------



## ROBERT71MC (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Jul 22 2009, 03:25 PM~14552242
> *BACK TTMFT :thumbsup:
> *


what time u going? save me a parking for rickys car


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by .:OrangeCounty G:._@Jul 22 2009, 04:42 PM~14553169
> *at what time are your picnics over
> 
> 
> ...


TILL???? THE DAY ENDS


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Jul 23 2009, 01:44 AM~14557608
> *TILL???? THE DAY ENDS
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

where is the GOODTIMES banner?


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .:OrangeCounty G:._@Jul 23 2009, 11:49 AM~14561110
> *where is the GOODTIMES banner?
> *


IT WILL BE HANGING AT THE MAIN GAZEBO NEAR ATLANTIS PARK JUST LOOK FOR THE LOLO'S :biggrin:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

Had a meeting today. Illustrious CC will be supporting Good Times!!! Look forward to a good Picnic!!!


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> [/quo
> 
> 
> IS IT GOING TO BE A HOP CONTEST


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

*  :biggrin:  Bummp to the top for the Homies ! ! !  *


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Jul 23 2009, 09:38 PM~14566891
> *Had a meeting today. Illustrious CC will be supporting Good Times!!! Look forward to a good Picnic!!!
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT WE'LL SEE YOU THERE


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> > [/quo
> > IS IT GOING TO BE A HOP CONTEST
> 
> 
> SORRY NO HOPPING ALLOWED OUR PERMIT PROHIBITS IT. HOPE YOU WILL STILL COME OUT TO KICK THANKS FOR YOUR INTREST


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)




----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Jul 24 2009, 07:12 PM~14574959
> *SORRY NO HOPPING ALLOWED OUR PERMIT PROHIBITS IT. HOPE YOU WILL STILL COME OUT TO KICK THANKS FOR YOUR INTREST
> *


YES I STILL TIP THRU THERE MY CAR CLUB IS HANG"EM"HIGH WE BE THERE TELL ALEX WE SAID WHAT UP


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Jul 25 2009, 02:49 PM~14580286
> *YES  I STILL TIP THRU THERE MY CAR CLUB IS HANG"EM"HIGH WE BE THERE  TELL ALEX WE SAID WHAT UP
> *


cool I KNOW `ALEX WILL BE THERE .HOPE TO SEE YOU THEN


----------



## OLDSKOOL79 (Jan 8, 2008)

HEAVENLY WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT MY OC FAMILY


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RMFRIEND_@Jul 26 2009, 09:32 AM~14584658
> *HEAVENLY WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT MY OC FAMILY
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

GoodTimes OC Bike club & 818 puttin in work for LaLa's SadGirl video. . .check it out!
http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...ideoid=61093453


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

TTT FOR THE OC


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by joe bristol_@Jul 27 2009, 08:54 AM~14592601
> *TTT FOR THE OC
> *


thanks joe


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERQUEEN_@Jul 26 2009, 09:58 PM~14589803
> *GoodTimes OC Bike club & 818 puttin in work for LaLa's SadGirl video. . .check it out!
> http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...ideoid=61093453
> *


A big Congrats to them :thumbsup:


----------



## chevy_boy (Mar 13, 2007)

TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERQUEEN_@Jul 26 2009, 09:58 PM~14589803
> *GoodTimes OC Bike club & 818 puttin in work for LaLa's SadGirl video. . .check it out!
> http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...ideoid=61093453
> *


LOOKING GOOD GOOD TIMERS


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Jul 13 2009, 02:00 PM~14459448
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

ILL BE THERE .....


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jul 28 2009, 11:16 AM~14605370
> *
> *


thanks for the bump jason


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

TTT


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Jul 28 2009, 01:07 PM~14605847
> *thanks for the bump jason
> *


you got it, eli! 

tryin' to get couple of the boys to come through.

i'll keep ya posted.


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

TTT


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## So.Cal Hopper (Nov 18, 2008)

TTT


----------



## OLDSKOOL79 (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2ndchance_@Jul 28 2009, 05:10 PM~14608299
> *TTT
> *


WHAT HE SAID :biggrin:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2ndchance_@Jul 28 2009, 04:10 PM~14608299
> *TTT
> *


que onda homie where da mc  how high tu saves


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERQUEEN_@Jul 28 2009, 11:48 PM~14612670
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

see you guys on sunday.


----------



## estrada714 (Aug 14, 2005)

:yes:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERQUEEN_@Jul 28 2009, 11:48 PM~14612670
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERQUEEN_@Jul 28 2009, 11:48 PM~14612670
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERQUEEN_@Jul 28 2009, 11:48 PM~14612670
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

jay comin' down? 

tell 'em to bring my girl with him! :biggrin:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)




----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jul 30 2009, 08:48 AM~14626543
> *jay comin' down?
> 
> tell 'em to bring my girl with him!  :biggrin:
> *


yep but i think his girl is out of town


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Jul 30 2009, 10:40 AM~14627016
> *yep but i think his girl is out of town
> *


 :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

It's going down this Sunday!!!

:h5:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by .:OrangeCounty G:._@Jul 30 2009, 11:39 AM~14627622
> *It's going down this Sunday!!!
> 
> :h5:
> *


 :0


----------



## chevy_boy (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by .:OrangeCounty G:._@Jul 30 2009, 11:39 AM~14627622
> *It's going down this Sunday!!!
> 
> :h5:
> *


*Ur actually going to show up this time..... :0 :0 :biggrin: *


*GOODTIMES TO THE TOP!!!!*


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

STREETSTYLE C.C. WILL BE THERE.... :biggrin:


----------



## 1970 (Feb 19, 2006)

is the park called bolsa park or garden grove park. 
coming from montebello


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)




----------



## OLDSKOOL79 (Jan 8, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1970_@Jul 30 2009, 09:14 PM~14634487
> *is the park called bolsa park or garden grove park.
> coming from montebello
> *


YEAH IT IS RIGHT NEXT STORE TO BOLSA GRANDE HIGH SCHOOL


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Jul 30 2009, 01:23 PM~14629016
> *Ur actually going to show up this time..... :0  :0  :biggrin:
> GOODTIMES TO THE TOP!!!!
> *



yeah I will but only for a short amount of time  :| :happysad: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## O*C 68 (Feb 21, 2007)

:biggrin: TTT


----------



## chevy_boy (Mar 13, 2007)

*LETS GO!!!!!*

:h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

less than 2 days to go....are you ready???


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERQUEEN_@Jul 28 2009, 11:48 PM~14612670
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

TTT


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSKOOL79 (Jan 8, 2008)

C U GUYS IN THE MORNING  HEAVENLY IS LOADED. SO IS THE ICECHEST :biggrin:


----------



## OLDSKOOL79 (Jan 8, 2008)

WHAT UP MISS OC---RHONDA


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RMFRIEND_@Aug 1 2009, 10:59 PM~14650138
> *C U GUYS IN THE MORNING   HEAVENLY IS LOADED. SO IS THE ICECHEST :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


c u in the morning


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RMFRIEND_@Aug 1 2009, 11:00 PM~14650146
> *WHAT UP MISS OC---RHONDA
> *


Sup Alfredo. . . .u bringin the family tomorrow??


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

Just GOODTIMES!!


----------



## OLDSKOOL79 (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERQUEEN_@Aug 1 2009, 11:02 PM~14650157
> *Sup Alfredo. . . .u bringin the family tomorrow??
> *


YUP. CANT WAIT TO BE THERE WITH MY FAM. BRINGING SOME AGUA AND CHIPS FOR THE PEEPS THAT R COMING OUT TO SUPPORT


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RMFRIEND_@Aug 1 2009, 11:06 PM~14650173
> *YUP. CANT WAIT TO BE THERE WITH MY FAM. BRINGING SOME AGUA AND CHIPS FOR THE PEEPS THAT R COMING OUT TO SUPPORT
> *


 :thumbsup: We got hamburgers, hotdogs, chips & soda


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

oh dang! the picnic is today? :0 


see ya out there. :biggrin:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

THANX TO THE GOODTIMES FAMILIA FOR HOSTING OR SHALL I SAY, HAVING A GREAT DAY FOR A PICNIC!!HERE SUM PICS THAT I TOOK....GREAT TURN OUT TOO :thumbsup: 
HERES THE GOODTIMES JENTE 1st...
















































































:thumbsup:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

.


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

.
















































ALL TIME FAVORITES......MR ROCHA'S 65 FROM CLASSICS....
















AND JR'S 76 GLASS HOUSE,FROM THEE IMPERIAL'S....


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

.


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

.


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

MI JENTE DE SANTANA C.C...
















































































:nicoderm:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

.


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

Nice Pics! Great Turnout!!!


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Aug 2 2009, 09:03 PM~14655855
> *Nice Pics! Great Turnout!!!
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

THANKS 2 EVERYONE WHO CAME OUT TODAY!! HOPE EVERYONE HAD A GOODTIME :biggrin: 
NICE PICS VIC


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

Just GOODTIMES!!
[/quote]
:twak: :twak: :scrutinize:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

Want to thank all the car clubs and solo riders that came out to support our 3rd annual picnic. . . . . . . . .
Santana CC
Viejitos CC
Dukes CC
Sick Side CC
Forever Clownin CC
Illustrious CC
StreetStyle CC
Imperials CC
Old Traditions CC
Uniques CC
de Aquellas CC
Midnight Vision CC
Cerified Ryders CC
Westminster
and anyone else I may have missed.
Hope to see you again next year!! :biggrin:


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

GOOD TURN OUT GT...... ALSO PICS VIC


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

cruising on the 22 freeway with Street Style CC and Illustrious CC 12 deep!!!!!


----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)




----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)




----------



## crackers63 (Jan 21, 2005)

thats mine nice pic :biggrin:


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)

LOOKS LIKE A GOOD TURNOUT......GOODTIMES!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WISH I COULD OF BEEN THERE THIS YEAR!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AGUA_DULCE_68_@Aug 2 2009, 11:47 PM~14657084
> *LOOKS LIKE A GOOD TURNOUT......GOODTIMES!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WISH I COULD OF BEEN THERE THIS YEAR!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


WAS A GOOD DAY HOMIE NEXT YEAR AND ALSO THANKS 2 ALL THAT CAME DOWN 2 SUPPORT OUR ORANGE COUNTY CHAPTER ELI THANKS FOR HAVING US  AND THANKS FOR ALL THE PICTURES POSTED HOMIES


----------



## OLDSKOOL79 (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## OLDSKOOL79 (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Aug 3 2009, 08:46 AM~14658671
> *WAS A GOOD DAY HOMIE NEXT YEAR AND ALSO THANKS 2 ALL THAT CAME DOWN 2 SUPPORT OUR ORANGE COUNTY CHAPTER ELI THANKS FOR HAVING US   AND THANKS FOR ALL THE PICTURES POSTED HOMIES
> *


X2


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by crackers63_@Aug 2 2009, 10:48 PM~14656742
> *thats mine nice pic  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


No problem. Nice car.


----------



## Just_Looking (Feb 10, 2009)

Nice Pictures Guys. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by crackers63_@Aug 2 2009, 10:48 PM~14656742
> *thats mine nice pic  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: DAMMMM,THOSE PICS ARE TIGHT!!I JUST USE MY CELL TO TAKE THE PICS :uh: .....


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Aug 3 2009, 04:50 PM~14663391
> *:uh: DAMMMM,THOSE PICS ARE TIGHT!!I JUST USE MY CELL TO TAKE THE PICS :uh: .....
> *


AND WE STILL LIKE THEM PICS LOKO GRACIAS :biggrin:


----------



## crackers63 (Jan 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chairmnofthboard_@Aug 3 2009, 09:41 AM~14659082
> *No problem. Nice car.
> *


thanks homie


----------



## crackers63 (Jan 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Aug 3 2009, 04:50 PM~14663391
> *:uh: DAMMMM,THOSE PICS ARE TIGHT!!I JUST USE MY CELL TO TAKE THE PICS :uh: .....
> *


thats a good phone


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

WAT'S UP GOODTIMES, LOOKS LIKE YOU ALL HAD A GOOD TURN OUT. :thumbsup:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Aug 2 2009, 08:25 PM~14656062
> *Want to thank all the car clubs and solo riders that came out to support our 3rd annual picnic. . . . . . . . .
> Santana CC
> Viejitos CC
> ...


 nice picnic we stayed bbqing till bout 8pm 
pics :thumbsup:


----------



## Big John 69 (Jun 22, 2009)

we enjoyed the picnic nice park good people and rides keep up the good work :thumbsup:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## Donny Biggs (Mar 18, 2008)

WOW it was a nice turnout again.. I love Crackers 63! DAMMMMM! is what I said when I heard it slammin in! Thanks again for posting another picnic! :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Aug 3 2009, 06:10 PM~14664237
> *WAT'S UP GOODTIMES, LOOKS LIKE YOU ALL HAD A GOOD TURN OUT.  :thumbsup:
> *


WAS GOOD TIMES AND FULL HOUSE


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Aug 3 2009, 07:10 PM~14664836
> * nice picnic we stayed bbqing till bout 8pm
> pics :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS FOR COMING HOMIE YOU GUYS WAS DEEP


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Aug 3 2009, 11:52 PM~14668734
> *THANKS FOR COMING HOMIE YOU GUYS WAS DEEP
> *


  goodtimes as usual


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

NOBODY GOT ANY PICS OF CRACKERS 63 GAS HOPPIN?HE TOOK IT FOR LONG RYDE :thumbsup:


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Aug 4 2009, 05:22 PM~14675119
> *NOBODY GOT ANY PICS OF CRACKERS 63 GAS HOPPIN?HE TOOK IT FOR LONG RYDE :thumbsup:
> *


We thought u did


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

NICE PICS POPEYE


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Aug 4 2009, 08:32 PM~14677163
> *NICE PICS POPEYE
> *


THANX HOLMES... I STILL GOT MORE COMING :biggrin:


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

3 Members: POPEYE4RMGT, HIGHENDHYDRAULICS, *BIG MARC*

:wave: :wave:


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Aug 4 2009, 07:45 PM~14677320
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS BIG MARC FOR COMING BY OUR PICNIC MUCH RESPECT LONG RIDE FROM VEGAS :biggrin:


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT+Aug 4 2009, 08:45 PM~14677320-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What up Big "E"...thanks for the invite,love,respect,food and hospitality homie!Good to see you and on the old stomping grounds!I think my Cuzz'n Fa'taafa used to live right behind the wall!My bad I had to leave early family wating on me and my son,I tried waiting around to flicc it up with you but Poopeye said to just leave. :dunno: :cheesy: 

All good SS is right around the corner,I'll see you soon.GOODTIMES at the park!


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Aug 4 2009, 08:56 PM~14677468
> *Sup my nig!
> What up Big "E"...thanks for the invite,love,respect,food and hospitality homie!Good to see you and on the old stomping grounds!I think my Cuzz'n Fa'taafa used to live right behind the wall!My bad I had to leave early family wating on me and my son,I tried waiting around to flicc it up with you but Poopeye said to just leave. :dunno:  :cheesy:
> 
> ...


BULLSHIT :twak: :twak: :nono: :nono: :buttkick:


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Aug 4 2009, 08:59 PM~14677511
> *BULLSHIT :twak:  :twak:  :nono:  :nono:  :buttkick:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

I'm just messing Eli,Popeye told me you were looking for me!Hope to catch up soon and anytime you got something going on is always a good excuse for me to dip to the OC and hang with my GOODTIMES USO's!


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Aug 4 2009, 09:02 PM~14677546
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> I'm just messing Eli,Popeye told me you were looking for me!Hope to catch up soon and anytime you got something going on is always a good excuse for me to dip to the OC and hang with my GOODTIMES USO's!
> *


THIS WAS U LEAVING AND ILL HEARD WAS NO PICS IM TO FAMOUS :0 :0


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Aug 4 2009, 09:04 PM~14677570
> *THIS WAS U LEAVING AND ILL HEARD WAS  NO PICS IM TO FAMOUS :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


Nice shot...A~hole


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

BTW get a baby wipe or a squeegee and wipe the booger juice or hamburger grease off the lense negroe!Right in the center.


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Aug 4 2009, 09:09 PM~14677636
> *BTW get a baby wipe or a squeegee and wipe the booger juice or hamburger grease off the lense negroe!Right in the center.
> *


THAT WAS AFRO SHEEN HOLMES DONT BE JEALOUS :0 :biggrin:


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT+Aug 4 2009, 09:09 PM~14677642-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Aug 4 2009, 07:56 PM~14677468
> *Sup my nig!
> What up Big "E"...thanks for the invite,love,respect,food and hospitality homie!Good to see you and on the old stomping grounds!I think my Cuzz'n Fa'taafa used to live right behind the wall!My bad I had to leave early family wating on me and my son,I tried waiting around to flicc it up with you but Poopeye said to just leave. :dunno:  :cheesy:
> 
> ...


THATS WHAT I GET FOR HAVING POPEYE PASS THE WIRE :uh: OH WELL NEXT TIME HOMIE


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

*WELL THATS PRETTY MUCH ALL I GOT...IF I MISSED ANY1 WHICH I KNOW I DID I APOLOGIZE IT GOT PACKED AND WAS HAVIN TOO MUCH FUN WITH THE FAM....GOODTIMES*


----------



## OLDSKOOL79 (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Aug 4 2009, 09:29 PM~14677881
> *WELL THATS PRETTY MUCH ALL I GOT...IF I MISSED ANY1 WHICH I KNOW I DID I APOLOGIZE IT GOT PACKED AND WAS HAVIN TOO MUCH FUN WITH THE FAM....GOODTIMES
> *


U DID GOOD HOMIE- U DID GOOD.


----------



## crackers63 (Jan 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Donny Biggs_@Aug 4 2009, 12:48 AM~14668713
> *WOW it was a nice turnout again.. I love Crackers 63! DAMMMMM! is what I said when I heard it slammin in! Thanks again for posting another picnic!  :biggrin:
> *


thanks homie :biggrin:


----------



## crackers63 (Jan 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Aug 4 2009, 08:06 PM~14676842
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

nice pics


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Aug 5 2009, 11:30 AM~14683326
> *nice pics
> *


see them all..they were great!


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

TTT


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## tcg64 (Feb 12, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------

